# New Member in Grants Pass Oregon



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to the group


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

What type of fruit trees?

Welcome to the site.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. My wife is originally from the Grants Pass area. Beautiful location. Good luck with the hives.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome!!

There is a respected bee breeder about half hour from Grants Pass in Rogue River named John Jacob

I ordered my own bees from him.

If you'd like to check him out, his website is oldsolbees.com


----------



## Knappster (Jan 21, 2015)

Specialkayme said:


> What type of fruit trees?


I just purchased hte land on October so I am not sure what the existing trees are, it will be fun to watch them fruit to find out.

I ordered 24 bare root trees which I will be picking up and planting on March 18th, those are Apple, Pear, Pear, Plum, Apricot, Cherry and Pomagranet.


----------



## Knappster (Jan 21, 2015)

Beregondo said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> There is a respected bee breeder about half hour from Grants Pass in Rogue River named John Jacob
> 
> ...


I saw he had NUCS coming available in May so I needed to get my hives put together before then so that I can purhcase two from him.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I wouldn't waste time getting my deposit in.
Demand is is usually greater than supply.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Welcome! My uncle Joe Vobora was the postmaster there many, many years ago. I visited Grants Pass once and thought the area was beautiful.


----------



## Knappster (Jan 21, 2015)

Beregondo said:


> I wouldn't waste time getting my deposit in.
> Demand is is usually greater than supply.


Sent them an e-mail, just waiting to hear back.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck this year with the bees and the fruit trees. Are bears a problem in your area? With honey and fruit (once your trees start to bear fruit) your place will be magnet for bears.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

